# Poll: Do you suspect foul play in the death of Justice Scalia?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Even though a small independent poll, it certainly attests to the climate of mistrust today.

The Gun Feed Poll: Do you suspect foul play in the death of Justice Scalia? - The Gun Feed


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

oh, hell yes .... been expecting a Pelican Brief hit for several years ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a little suspicious, IMO. If the older judges won't retire so obummer can post another libtard to the court. Just help them along. Wouldn't put it past a Clinton.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Possible but not likely. So that's a No.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

He was 79 years old.... 

if "they" were going to do it.. why wait until now


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not all that familiar with Texas police procedures, but when we had to deal with an unattended death, if there is any question then we'd send the body to the ME's office and get an official cause of death determination done.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Around these parts, we get a lot of "snowbirds." Old retired people from Canada, Michigan, Wisconsin, New Jersey that come to Phoenix for the mild winter and then migrate north for the summer. They are in their 60's, 70's and 80's, usually overweight, and already have one or two health conditions. It is not uncommon for them to pass away under three conditions - physical exertion (golf / hiking), after a large meal, or after a change to a higher elevation (going from Phoenix at 1,100 asl to Sedona 5,000 asl). The elevation change stresses the heart and capillary system in their body. It is pretty common if you talk to an EMT and listening to the police scanner during the day, I'd guess that around 90% of the ambulance runs are seniors who collapsed for no reason.

His Honor, Justice Scalia was 79, overweight, went from DC that is at sea level to Presidio County TX which is roughly 3,500 to 4,000 asl, exerted himself while hunting and had a large meal. I'm unaware of any health issues he may have had, but it is highly likely he had something at that age. Even if someone had been with him in his room and called 911 when his heart attack started (or any other medical ailment) it is unlikely the ambulance could have gotten to him in time or that if he made it all the way back to the hospital, that the meager health care facilities could have done anything. Best case scenario he would have been brain dead and we would have to watch, as a nation, while they pulled the plug on him - yet more controversy.

So I would say, with a great deal of confidence, that I do not believe that there was any foul play. There is too much with his death that is right typically and statistically and too much that would be wrong for a political hit. If Obama wanted him out, he should have done it at 8:00 on Day 1 of his administration when he had a democrat controlled senate and congress to speed he appointment of the most liberal justice right through. Not in his final hours when he won't have any time to get anything through after they fill the vacancy.

Scalia passing this late in Obama's final term only benefits Hillary and she is the kind of person that would drop a SCOTUS Justice in a heart beat, because really, "what does it mater" after all. But even then, I don't think this was her doing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't listen to GT's vomitious spewing, "they" killed him but he's not dead. He most likely is on his way to Planet X9 for further "observation" by "them". :Confuse:



GTGallop said:


> Around these parts, we get a lot of "snowbirds." Old retired people from Canada, Michigan, Wisconsin, New Jersey that come to Phoenix for the mild winter and then migrate north for the summer. They are in their 60's, 70's and 80's, usually overweight, and already have one or two health conditions. It is not uncommon for them to pass away under three conditions - physical exertion (golf / hiking), after a large meal, or after a change to a higher elevation (going from Phoenix at 1,100 asl to Sedona 5,000 asl). The elevation change stresses the heart and capillary system in their body. It is pretty common if you talk to an EMT and listening to the police scanner during the day, I'd guess that around 90% of the ambulance runs are seniors who collapsed for no reason.
> 
> His Honor, Justice Scalia was 79, overweight, went from DC that is at sea level to Presidio County TX which is roughly 3,500 to 4,000 asl, exerted himself while hunting and had a large meal. I'm unaware of any health issues he may have had, but it is highly likely he had something at that age. Even if someone had been with him in his room and called 911 when his heart attack started (or any other medical ailment) it is unlikely the ambulance could have gotten to him in time or that if he made it all the way back to the hospital, that the meager health care facilities could have done anything. Best case scenario he would have been brain dead and we would have to watch, as a nation, while they pulled the plug on him - yet more controversy.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Don't listen to GT's vomitious spewing, "they" killed him but he's not dead. He most likely is on his way to Planet X9 for further "observation" by "them". :Confuse:


Sharing a donut with Elvis right about now, I bet. ;-)


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Every one dies eventually. No one gets out alive.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I do not know enough facts to say either way. The timing however is a little odd.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

To me, there are a lot of things about this that is odd.

This nurse's perspective points to a lot of things that should be considered...

A Nurse?s Perspective: Justice Scalia?s Death in Texas is the 21st Century Version of the Assassination of JFK - The Washington Standard


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Around these parts, we get a lot of "snowbirds." Old retired people from Canada, Michigan, Wisconsin, New Jersey that come to Phoenix for the mild winter and then migrate north for the summer. They are in their 60's, 70's and 80's, usually overweight, and already have one or two health conditions. It is not uncommon for them to pass away under three conditions - physical exertion (golf / hiking), after a large meal, or after a change to a higher elevation (going from Phoenix at 1,100 asl to Sedona 5,000 asl). The elevation change stresses the heart and capillary system in their body. It is pretty common if you talk to an EMT and listening to the police scanner during the day, I'd guess that around 90% of the ambulance runs are seniors who collapsed for no reason.
> 
> His Honor, Justice Scalia was 79, overweight, went from DC that is at sea level to Presidio County TX which is roughly 3,500 to 4,000 asl, exerted himself while hunting and had a large meal. I'm unaware of any health issues he may have had, but it is highly likely he had something at that age. Even if someone had been with him in his room and called 911 when his heart attack started (or any other medical ailment) it is unlikely the ambulance could have gotten to him in time or that if he made it all the way back to the hospital, that the meager health care facilities could have done anything. Best case scenario he would have been brain dead and we would have to watch, as a nation, while they pulled the plug on him - yet more controversy.
> 
> ...


Well Said!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I find the coroner calling it in on a Supreme Court Justice to be very odd.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

cdell said:


> I find the coroner calling it in on a Supreme Court Justice to be very odd.


ODD is an understatement.

Yes, anyone can die at any time. One of my best friends died a few years ago at 43 while pushing a lawn mower.

BUT, If you look at the circumstances and people involved here...and then start to look at their HISTORY...you just can't make this stuff up. You have the wealthy ranch owner with his ties to Obama...the judge with her campaign slogan of "Si se puede" (Yes We Can)...and this is just the tip of the iceberg. This whole thing stinks. You'd have to be a coincidence theorist to think nothing is going on here.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

No, he died - period. Wouldn't be surprised if two more died over the next year or two - they are getting OLD, it happens


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Just in time for O's last-ditch assault on the 2A


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I heard a rumor attributed to Micheal Savage that Scalia was found with a pillow on his face. Odd if true.


----------



## budman70 (Feb 1, 2016)

GTGallop said:


> Around these parts, we get a lot of "snowbirds." Old retired people from Canada, Michigan, Wisconsin, New Jersey that come to Phoenix for the mild winter and then migrate north for the summer. They are in their 60's, 70's and 80's, usually overweight, and already have one or two health conditions. It is not uncommon for them to pass away under three conditions - physical exertion (golf / hiking), after a large meal, or after a change to a higher elevation (going from Phoenix at 1,100 asl to Sedona 5,000 asl). The elevation change stresses the heart and capillary system in their body. It is pretty common if you talk to an EMT and listening to the police scanner during the day, I'd guess that around 90% of the ambulance runs are seniors who collapsed for no reason.
> 
> His Honor, Justice Scalia was 79, overweight, went from DC that is at sea level to Presidio County TX which is roughly 3,500 to 4,000 asl, exerted himself while hunting and had a large meal. I'm unaware of any health issues he may have had, but it is highly likely he had something at that age. Even if someone had been with him in his room and called 911 when his heart attack started (or any other medical ailment) it is unlikely the ambulance could have gotten to him in time or that if he made it all the way back to the hospital, that the meager health care facilities could have done anything. Best case scenario he would have been brain dead and we would have to watch, as a nation, while they pulled the plug on him - yet more controversy.
> 
> ...


Damn there's a grownup in the room.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Everyone's a suspect in my book.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A new conspiracy theory? where's voodoo when we need him?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't put anything past the democrats


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I just heard on the radio that Obama is planning to miss the funeral. Wow that guy has no class whatsoever


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Good grief. I am as suspicious as the next non-tinfoil-hat person but REALLY? A 79-year-old dies in his sleep and there has to be a conspiracy?

C'mon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Good grief. I am as suspicious as the next non-tinfoil-hat person but REALLY? A 79-year-old dies in his sleep and there has to be a conspiracy?
> 
> C'mon.


Nope, there doesn't have to be a conspiracy, but the reason for suspicion is there. Why is it there? Because the death of a supreme court justice was improperly handled.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

No, I don't suspect foul play; he was 79 years old, and he may have succumbed to old age. I have heard that he had a pillow on his face, and that is no big deal either. I put a pillow over my head on a regular basis, when I am tossing around, trying to get comfortable.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Denton said:


> Nope, there doesn't have to be a conspiracy, but the reason for suspicion is there. Why is it there? Because the death of a supreme court justice was improperly handled.


Technically it was handled "by the book" for Presidio County. Meaning they followed standard operating procedure. BUT anyone worth their salt knows that when you have a dead judge - ANY JUDGE, but especially a SCOTUS Justice - you don't phone it in. You go out and call TOD yourself and then you ship the body to a large major metropolitan center like San Antonio (with an Air Base) or Austin with a HUGE medical complex and University Health and Science center to perform a very thorough and critical autopsy. Even if everything is on the up and up - transparency and thoroughness make a hell of a CYA shield.

Have we learned nothing from JFK's auropsy?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Interview with former Deputy Sheriff of Presidio, TX


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

https://www.rt.com/usa/coroner-arsenic-death-breitbart-456/

Nothing to see here either! Move along.


----------

